# why rear face so long?



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and just read a little about rear-facing for over 2 years, and I have a few questions. First, why is it better to rear-face for (what seems to me) so long? And, don't their legs get really squished up? And how do you give your child things they need while you're on the road?

I'm really curious about this as it is a new idea to me and I place a high priority on safety. But I drive and accord and so the logistics confuse me. Thanks for your help!

btw, I have an 8 year old who's 56 pounds and in a full-back booster and a 4 year old who's in a Britax Marathon, forward facing, and I'm pregnant, die in March, so I've really been trying to figure out the best car seat solution as we can't buy a bigger car.

As a side question, what would be the safest way to drive? I have friends who put their oldest in the middle between the 2 in car seats, but that seems unsafe to me because of the damage that could happen to the 8 year old in a side crash.

Thanks again!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sure someone will be along with links, but the short version is that rf is about 500% safer for toddlers and young children. Basically their heads are too heavy and big compared to the rest of their bodies and when ff in a crash it can basically stretch the spinal cord beyond it's ability to stretch and snap it.









Legs are no problem. My dd was rf until 3.5yrs old. They cross them or put them up or to the sides. Kids are flexible.

-Angela


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

In a frontal or side-impact crash a RF carseat provides much more protection, because it supports the entire spine. This is particularly true for infants and toddlers because their spines are not fully developed and their heads are very big.

As far as the legs - my DD can straighten hers still in her TrueFit, but she never does. They're crossed (or in her mouth) all the time. Most kids don't ride with their legs sticking straight out anyhow. When she's older she can keep crossing them, or prop them up on the seatback like a footrest, or dangle them over the sides of the carseat. She'll work something out, I'm sure.

I hand her things she needs all the time, but my car is small so maybe that helps. Because she's RF her head/arms are a lot closer to me than if she were FF. She rides on the passenger side, and I'll just hold a toy/cracker over the side of her seat and she grabs it. If she were behind me, I don't know what I'd do, but if she were FF behind me, I still don't think I could reach.

As far as the 3-across situation, it's easier to fit seats next to each other if they're facing opposite directions. So you might need to put the new baby in the center with the big kids FF on either side. If you keep the baby RF for a long time then you may never have to figure out how to get three FF seats in there (ie the oldest may be able to ride without a booster by the time the baby turns).

The Radian is the narrowest RF seat, btw, and it also lasts a very long time RF and FF for most kids, so it might be great for your situation. It would probably need to go in the middle though, so it can go between the front seat headrests (it's a tall seat). If it won't fit, you may need to replace the Marathon with something narrower (like another Radian, or a Graco Nautilus). The Accord is big enough that you should be able to make something work.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a mini van and have a 14month old rf and a little guy who will be 3 on Sep. 9th (sniffle) who is also rf in the bucket seats in the middle row and I have no problem handing them stuff. Im only 5 6 or so so not really that tall either







The thing I have noticed is that my 3yr old doesn't know car rides any other way so he is very happy rfing. He either crosses his legs or puts them up the back of the seat or hangs them over the edge of the back of the vehicle seat. He has a ways to go but I dread having to turn him ff cause I feel he is so much safer rfing which he is lol


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

This video should answer most, if not all, of your questions.

Pay particular attention to the crash test clips starting around 1:30 in this video. Read the statistics, and know that ALL of them are true. Your child is given the best protection his/her seat can offer by being kept RF to the limits of the seat.

The 1 year and 20 pounds rule is out the window! 2 and 30 is the new MINIMUM for FF.

ETA: The one thing that is outdated about this video is the quote from the AAP mentioning 1 & 20. The AAP recently released a new guideline of at least two years, so I hope to see this video updated soon to reflect that change.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got my 16 month old rear facing behind me in our car When she needs things, if we're stopped, I can lean to the side a little bit and hand something around the side of the seat. If we're moving, I can reach over the top of the seat and hand it to her behind me.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
The 1 year and 20 pounds rule is out the window! 2 and 30 is the new MINIMUM for FF.

ETA: The one thing that is outdated about this video is the quote from the AAP mentioning 1 & 20. The AAP recently released a new guideline of at least two years, so I hope to see this video updated soon to reflect that change.

Ooooo, ooooo, ooooo, this is so exciting!!! Can you please include a link showing this? I am going to pass it around far and wide!!!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

http://aapnews.aappublications.org/c...full/30/4/12-a

The AAP has been recommending RF'ing until the limits of the seat since at least 2001; I wish they would have stuck with that recommendation instead of putting a number on it. Still, 2 is better than 1.


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

Rear facing is 500% safer, and reduced the risk of serious injury or death by 75%. The AAP recommends you leave your child rear facing for at least 2 years, but children 4 and under benefit from rear facing the most. There are no reported cases of broken legs due to rear facing in an accident. However, the number 1 injury among forward facing children in an accident is broken legs. Children are really good at sitting in positions that we adults think look so uncomfortable. But kids are so flexible, and it doesn't bother them. They can prop their legs up on the seat, sit with their legs crossed, or fling their legs off to each side of the car seat.

http://www.kyledavidmiller.org/pages..._is_safest.htm

http://www.joelsjourney.org/


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Very good advice and facts from the gurus above. I just wanted to show you a couple of photos to realize you don't need to be concerned about leg space. Below you will find two kids, one 5 and the other one 6.5, rear facing in regular cars. Rear facing at 6.5 is a bit of overkill, it's still far safer, but only done to illustrate seat capacity. 5-year old girl is sitting in a Britax Multi Tech and the boy in a Britax Two-Way. Girl is 47 inches tall and boy is 51 inches. Both seats allow rear facing to 55 lbs, have high seat shells, and don't take up much room. (Swedish seat allow rear facing until tip of ears are at top of seat shell so the height is ok in both cases).

Rear facing car seat #1

Rear facing car seat #2


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Thank you all so much! I am sold on extended rear-facing. I wish I had known sooner, but am thankful we've not been in any car accidents where it would have made a difference.

Now I just have to figure out what will fit in the car. Are the seats you mentioned-- the Radian, the Graco Nautilus, the Britax Multi-Tech and Two-Way suitable for newborns? I sling my kids and I'd like to only buy one seat if possible.

Thanks again. I really do appreciate all the info.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonglowmama* 
Thank you all so much! I am sold on extended rear-facing. I wish I had known sooner, but am thankful we've not been in any car accidents where it would have made a difference.

Now I just have to figure out what will fit in the car. Are the seats you mentioned-- the Radian, the Graco Nautilus, the Britax Multi-Tech and Two-Way suitable for newborns? I sling my kids and I'd like to only buy one seat if possible.

Thanks again. I really do appreciate all the info.

The Nautilus is a ff only seat.

Britax Multi-Tech and Two-Way are European seats, not easily available in the US.

The Radian is suitable for newborns, but should be tried out in your car before purchase as it has install issues in some cars.

-Angela


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

thanks, Angela.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Other seats that are good for extended RF:

The First Years TrueFit (also works for newborns, RF to 35lbs, tall shell)
The SafetyFirst complete Air (not appropriate for newborns, but RF to 40lbs)
The Graco MyRide (works for newborns, RF to 40lbs, but not-so-tall shell makes it best for shorter, heavier kids)


----------

